# It really works



## dalem9 (Oct 29, 2011)

I broke off three 3/64 drills today in a part I was working on .So I tried the alum trick and it worked great. Don't remeber who posted that trick but thanks you very much .Dale


----------



## Lykle (Nov 6, 2011)

OK, you got me hooked now. What alum trick?

Lykle


----------



## /// (Nov 6, 2011)

I had not heard of this either, think I found it:
Dissolving a Broken Tap in Aluminum or Brass
Will file that one away in the old grey matter, very handy.


----------



## Allthumbz (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a great tip! Thanks!

Nelson


----------

